# [SOLVED] BSOD while playing Battlefield 3



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi. It seems like my computer only BSOD's while playing BF3, and not anything else, and it's generally not the same STOP code when it does.

I ran the windows memory tester yesterday and came back with no errors.

STOP codes I have written down:

0x050
0x07E
0x0FC
0x0A

Any help is appreciated.

Edit: almost forgot this stuff.


OS: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1
My copy of Win7 is a retail upgrade via student deal
System age:
Video card: ~3 weeks
8gb RAM: ~2 months, 4gb RAM: ~year
Mobo: ~year
CPU: ~year
Sound card: 2+ years
PSU: 2+ years

CPU: i5
Video card: EVGA 560Ti DS
Power Suppply: PC Power and Cooling S61EPS 610W


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Hi - 

Video &/or RAM are the likely cause.

Test Video - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html?ltr=V

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-32651-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 13 20:24:33.618 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:28:27.007
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+2b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+2b
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`03e20cf7 fffff880`033fb6a8 fffff880`033faf00
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55-USB3
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-22666-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 13 18:55:27.533 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:22:23.548
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`ffffffef 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02db1dd3 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55-USB3
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-28017-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 13 03:04:02.687 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:22:25.702
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`ffffff8b 00000000`00000001 fffff960`0015e830 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55-USB3
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-30357-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 20:11:58.043 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:13.058
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseLocalAllocation+135 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseLocalAllocation+135
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0f020b7d fffff880`08bb5890 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55-USB3
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Thanks for the reply. I ran FurMark and left it running for 15 minutes... no artifacts or crashes.

I also left Memtest86+ running overnight with no memory errors. Is that acceptable or do I need to test each stick individually?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Usually if you're getting issues when you just purchased a piece of hardware, most likely that hardware is shot, or your power supply simply does not like working with it.

One of the bugchecks occurred because the code that was running at the time was corrupted. This is a solitary bit corruption, so most likely this isn't the result of a buffer overrun or anything like that, but a hardware issue. The hardware most suspect in this is (in order from most suspect to least):

CPU
PSU
Motherboard
RAM
GPU

First, before doing some diagnostic testing, you'll want to confirm voltages and temperatures. Open HWInfo using the _Sensors only_ option that's present at startup, and then create two logs: one for idle, and one for high load (like BF3). Save em and send em on over for analysis.

Now for some diagnostic testing. Aside from what you've already accomplished, you can try these:

CPU: Prime95 - 9+ hours; Torture Test: Large FFTs
GPU: MemtestG80/CL - 2 runs (provided either test works on your video card).


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Here's my HWInfo logs from general internet browsing and playing BF3.

Also, in regards to memtestCL/G80, is there no way to test all of the memory? I only ask this because the readme says the program will complain if you are testing too much, and I got slightly curious...










I tried memtestG80 and it actually does give a warning about selecting too much memory. Any suggestions on number of tests to perform?

Thanks again. I'll run Prime95 overnight tonight and post in the morning when I wake up.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Well, that was quick.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Post the stress.txt file


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Err... you mean the results.txt file? The stress.txt file is just information on stress testing.

Here's the contents of results.txt.


[Wed Nov 23 01:29:39 2011]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

The MemtestCL error tells you the video card ram is bad.

The prime error is more complicated is the system overclocked at all?
What Motherboard brand and model?
What Ram brand and part number?


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Mobo: 
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3

Memory: 
4GBx2 Patriot PGV38G1333ELK
2GBx2 G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

No overclocking, save default "overclocking" from factory on EVGA video card.

Is it possible that memtestCL spit out those errors because it was testing too much memory?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Testing too much memory no.

Lets see if we can clear up the prime error first and then retest the video memory.


Use CPUz use the win7 snipping tool to give us a screen shot of the Memory tab lets see the frequency, ratio and clocks it's currently running.

Using unmatched sticks may likely be the issue. Try running either pair by themselves.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

I was thinking memory timing might have something to do with it.

I'm away for Thanksgiving but when I get back this weekend I'll run it. :smile:


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Here's the memory tab, and individual slot tabs in case it helps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Those Patriot sticks are XMP oc settings of 1333 @ 1.65v where the GSkill sticks are XMP 1600 @1.5v, Mixed together they are currently running @533 (1066 speed) @ 1.5v pick a pair to run the 2 gig sticks have the better specs.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Does faster timing trump the extra 4GB of memory?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

If it doesn't BOSD, I'd say yes.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Just got a new BSOD, 0x04E. Gonna pull out the 8gb of patroit memory tonight and see if things improve. I heard somewhere that it's possible for corrupted memory to still pass memtest, any truth to that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

In some cases, incompatibility being one.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Pulled the Patriot memory and ran Prime95 overnight - no crashes. Going to swap the G.Skill memory to the slots 2 and 4 to make sure it's not a motherboard issue.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Stuck the Patriot memory in the same slots the G.Skill memory occupied and ran Prime95 overnight... no issues. Memory incompatibility?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

What happens in the other 2 slots?


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Funny you should ask that. I just swapped them to slots 2 and 4 and computer wouldn't POST. I'm assuming the motherboard needs memory in slot 1 at a minimum. I checked the owner's manual for my mobo and it says multiple times if using 2 sticks for dual channel they must be in slots 1 and 3.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

That's correct, put one stick in slot 1 and the second stick in slot 2 then test, do the same for slots 3 and 4, it should start with a single stick installed in either slot 1 or slot 3.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Tested the night before in slots 1&2 and last night in 3&4. No issues at all. Seeing on how I haven't had any BSOD since I pulled one set of RAM, I'm thinking this is memory incompatibility.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

Very well could be.
May be worthwhile to use 2 x 4 gig sticks instead of 4 x 2 gig sticks.


----------



## Spoune (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

I agree. As far as I'm concerned, this issue is solved. Thanks for all the help you guys provided!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD while playing Battlefield 3*

If this was memory compatibility issue, that would explain it showing up like a motherboard problem (which, in essence, it is). Glad to see things are resolved. I'll mark this as solved.


----------

